#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Ύψος απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου

## sfitilis

Στο άρθρο 19 παραγραφος 2γ του ΝΟΚ αναφέρει οτι "επιτρέπονται απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα  με μεγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 απο την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου...εφόσον εγκαθίσταται φυτεμένο δώμα ή σύστημα παραγωγής ηλ/κης ενεργειας απο ΑΠΕ."
Ποιό είναι το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της απόληξης σε μή φυτεμενο δώμα και χωρίς στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα.
Έχει δοθεί κάποια διευκρίνηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Το "Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών" του Δεκεμβρίου 2012, το γράφει ξεκάθαρα:
"α) Εάν το δώμα του κτιρίου δεν είναι φυτεμένο κατά το άρθρο 18 του νόμου εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η διάταξη περί μη προσμέτρησης στην δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου και φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα *μέγιστου ύψους έως και 2.40μ.* από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του δώματος του κτιρίου."

----------

sfitilis

----------


## Alteg

Η κατασκευή απόληξης και στάσης ανελκυστήρα με μέγιστο ύψος 3,80μ., γίνεται σε κάθε περίπτωση χωρίς την προϋπόθεση φύτευσης της επιφάνειας του δώματος. Τροποποίηση της παρ.2 του άρθρου 19 με το άρθ. 20 παρ.31 του Ν.4258/14 :

_31. Η περίπτωση γ΄ της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 19του ν. 4067/2012 (Α΄ 79) αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:«γ) Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου. Πάνω στις απολήξεις αυτές απαγορεύεται η τοποθέτηση οποιασδήποτε κατασκευής ή εγκατάστασης._

----------


## milt

υπάρχει ελάχιστο ύψος ορόφου μέσα στο οποίο μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ανελκυστήρας, σύμφωνα με τυχόν ελάχιστες διαστάσεις κτιριοδομικού, Νοκ, λοιπών τεχνικών οδηγιών (που δεν γνωρίζω) προδιαγραφές εταιριών...κτλ.....αυτό το ρωτάω γιατί ο ΝΟΚ δίνει ελάχιστο ύψος κύριων χώρων 2,65....

ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο εφικτό κατασκευαστικά αλλά και σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία ύψος ορόφου στο οποίο μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ανελκυστήρας χωρίς να εξέχει στον από πάνω όροφο...???

----------


## Xάρης

Αντιγράφω από εγχειρίδιο της Kleemann:
"Ενδεικτικά, το ύψος του τελευταίου ορόφου (Υ.Τ.Ο.) πρέπει να είναι της τάξεως των *3400* έως 3600mm. 

(Κατασκευαστικά, ο *υδραυλικός ανελκυστήρας* μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και με ύψος της τάξεως των *3000* έως 3200 mm, στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως, απαιτούνται κάποιες πρόσθετες ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις για την προστασία του συντηρητή. Σε *ακραίες περιπτώσεις*, ο *υδραυλικός* ανελκυστήρας μπορεί να λειτουργήσει (με λήψη ειδικών μέτρων κατά την εγκατάσταση) και με ύψος τελευταίου ορόφου της τάξεως των *2800*mm. Για περαιτέρω μείωση, παρακαλούμε να συμβουλευτείτε την εταιρεία μας). 

Σε *ανελκυστήρες φορτίων*, καλό είναι να έχουμε αρκετά μεγάλο ύψος τελευταίου ορόφου (της τάξεως των *3500* έως 4000mm)."

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν γνωρίζω τι περιορισμούς θέτουν τα σχετικά πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ για τους ανελκυστήρες (βλ. ΕΛΟΤ-ΕΝ81-70).
Ο ΝΟΚ και ο Κτιριοδομικός δεν έχουν περιορισμούς για το ελάχιστο ύψος του τελευταίου ορόφου, εκτός από την §4.ε του άρθρου 29 του Κτιριοδομικού:
"Η ελεύθερη απόσταση μεταξύ του ανώτατου σημείου της οροφής του θαλάμου και του κατώτατου σημείου της οροφής του φρέατος πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστο 1,15μ.."

----------

milt

----------


## milt

ευχαριστώ Χάρη,

από αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν βγαίνει κάποιο σίγουρο συμπέρασμα για τυχόν περιορισμούς για το ελάχιστο ύψος ορόφου για την τοποθέτηση του ανελκυστήρα, είτε από την νομοθεσία είτε κατασκευαστικά...

Μίλησα και εγώ με μια εταιρία ανελκυστήρων, όπου μου είπε ότι καλό είναι να έχουμε καθαρό ύψος τελικής διαμόρφωσης δαπέδου-οροφής 2,80.......ο ανελκυστήρας μπαίνει τεχνικά και σε μικρότερα ύψη αλλά έχουμε περιορισμό στον θάλαμο, διαστάσεις , φώτα κτλ.....

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα από τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα.

1) Νομικός περιορισμός
Ελάχιστο μικτό ύψος ορόφου = ύψος θαλάμου ανελκυστήρα + 1,15μ + πάχος πλάκας τελευταίου ορόφου
2) Κατασκευαστικός περιορισμός
α1) υδραυλικοί ανελκυστήρες: 3,00μ.
α2) υδραυλικοί ανελκυστήρες με λήψη ειδικών μέτρων κατά την εγκατάσταση: 2,80μ.
β) λοιποί ανελκυστήρες προσώπων: 3,40μ.
γ) ανελκυστήρες φορτίων: 3,50μ.

----------


## Ellital

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Στο άρθρο 19 του ΝΟΚ παρ. 2γ (όπως τροποποιήθηκε με Ν.4258/14) αναφέρει ότι: 
- Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου. Πάνω στις απολήξεις αυτές απαγορεύεται η τοποθέτηση οποιασδήποτε κατασκευής ή εγκατάστασης.

Το ύψος 3.80 μ. αναφέρεται σε φρεάτιο + σκάλες (στον όγκο του κλιμακοστασίου δηλαδή) ή μόνον στην επιφάνεια του φρεατίου του ανελκυστήρα; Υποθέτω ισχύει στο σύνολο αλλά με έβαλε σε αμφιβολίες ο ασανσεράς... Αν ισχύει στο σύνολο, μπορεί να γίνει 3,80 μ. το φρεάτιο μόνον και η υπόλοιπη επιφάνεια της σκάλας να γίνει πχ. 2,40 μ;

----------


## stefan5

Καλημέρα, 
οι Ευρωπαϊκοί κανονισμοί που σχετίζονται με τις πιστοποιήσεις συστημάτων ανελκυστήρων, ανανεώθηκαν πρόσφατα. 
Πρακτικά πρέπει το σύστημα να διαθέτει τη σχετική πιστοποίηση και CE και κατόπιν υπεύθυνη είναι η εταιρεία προσφοράς του συστήματος. Στη Γερμανία υπάρχουν σχετικά συστήματα που απαιτούν ελεύθερο ύψος και κάτω από 3,00μ. Βέβαια στοιχίζουν μερικά χιλιάρικα παραπάνω. 
Αυτό που χρειάζεται στη φάση μελετών είναι η μελέτη ανελκυστήρα (εφόσον είναι υποχρεωτικός ή γενικά υπάγεται σε ευνοϊκές διατάξεις - μη προσμέτρησης ΣΔ) να τεκμηριώνει το εφικτό της εφαρμογής. Μια αναφορά του προμηθευτή,μοντέλου και του πιστοποιητικού στην μελέτη είναι περισσότερο από επαρκής.

----------

